# Something hilarious just happened at my house



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Im going to a huge party tonight. 
My costume is the undead version of Captain Ahab from Moby Dick.

I have been working on the makeup, and so this morning I was in the bathroom applying it for a final go before the party as a test.
The kids are watching cartoons, the wife is at work. I have my face all undeaded up after about 30 minutes of applying makeup and someone knocks on the door and the dogs start barking.
I cant expect the kids to answer the door ( they are very young), so I wander out to the door and ask "who is it?" every time they say who it is, the dogs start barking so I cant hear them. Im getting a little mad at this point.
So I open the door and its the Jehovahs Witnesses (just for the record I have nothing against them) and they hand me a flyer titled "The end of False Religion is near". 
So Im standing there with 2 90 pound dogs growling behind me, Im wearing a old worn peacoat, the outside of my house is looking like, well you know. My face looks like I just came up up from Davy Jones locker. I grin, accept the flyer, look up at them and the look on their faces was priceless, ROFLMAO. I say "thanks guys, but Im a bit busy" and at this point I closed the door. I wish I would have had a camera


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

krough..... lol thats great... my fiance had a similar thing happen to him about 2 weeks ago. He was home working on props and he heard the door so he answered it and there was jehovahs witnesses. He said they started their whole speal blah blah blah when our rotti came running from the side deck to the front. Sam looked over and yelled... heal, ... satan... heal. The guy was like your dogs name is satan. He said yeah and i got a gillatine and a coffin in the back. Wanna come see it. He said the guy just handed him a pamplet, turned around and walked away.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol --o how i wish i could see there face ,i could only imagine


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Too funny! This makes, what, at least four of us here on the forum who have been approached by JW's in the past week or two? They must have a directive from Kingdom Hall Headquarters to try to go out and brainwash *ahem*, excuse me, _convert _as many people as they can here at Hallowe'en time.

That was the same pamphlet that was stuck on my door, krough. I read the title, laughed, and said "False religion? Well y'all had better be prepared for the END, then." before I chucked it in the trash. That's exactly what I would have said if I'd been home when they had come calling.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe that's the same pamphlet those two tried to give me a few weeks ago as well......


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That was hilarious! Great story krough.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are both great stories! Maybe they go out in greater numbers around Halloween cause they think there are more people who need converting... I mean "saving"


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a sign in my door window that says "no soliciting - unless your a neighborhood kid"... (I work from my dining room and quickly got tired of interruptions during the week)

Anyway - I was walking to my mailbox when I was approached. I was polite for a moment and said - hey, I'm sorry, I'm just getting my mail... beside, I have a sign on my door that says no solicitors.

This gal replied "we aren't solicitors - solicitors ask for money."

I gave her my best psychotic look and said "you know damn well that means you too"

She said she appreciated my abruptness and scooted along!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They came to me too. But I told that I was God and that I was watching them. That is all she wrote. Didn't have to worry about them any more.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!! too funny krough! wish i could have seen thier faces when they were walking up to your door... and running away from it... LMAO! 

And everyone elses stories are great too! LOL


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I think we should start our own religion and hang out at the kingdom hall's and try to convert Jehovah's witnesses.


Who's with me?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hell yeah slimy give them a taste of their own medicine.... lol


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe the end of the world is coming afterall - the Jehovahs Witnesses were in our neighborhood last weekend, too. 

We had the annual neighborhood yard sale. It was cold, windy and the Jehovah's were the biggest crowd that showed up. Didn't buy much, though. 

I'm going back to eBay to sell my junk, no pamphlets that way.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Pamphlets were passed out here last week. Im in Ohio, this must be a huge undertaking to save us all. We should be honored.......snicker,snicker


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

include my house in this vast undertaking of saving us............lol

I wasn't home though dammit..........my b-i-l was at my house and he had the pleasure of dealing w/4 women that actually stopped their car and proceded to tour our yard then come to the door............they were giving him the whole 'it's a satanic holiday' spiel............lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

slimy said:


> I think we should start our own religion and hang out at the kingdom hall's and try to convert Jehovah's witnesses.
> 
> Who's with me?


good luck! they are hard core brainwashed.:zombie:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

A funny thing happened this evening and it didnt included any JW's. Things were starting to wind down, when I saw two very large teens walking up the street. They were dressed as the Insane Clown Posse. They had to be 16 or 17 years old. As they lumbered up the sidewalk, my six year old daughter met them at the porch with the bowl of treats. As they stood there looking down at my daughter, the larger of the two said " Man am I embarrassed. This situation should be reversed...I should be passing candy out to you. The things I guy will do for a free piece of Chocalate." I have to tell you, I laughed my a$$ off. I told my daughter to give them double. As they lumbered away, they asked how much time was left. I told them 10 min. They then crossed the street to the neighbor, when she answered the door, I heard her giving them a hard time concerning their age.This only made me start to laugh again. My daughter must have thought I was losing my mind.....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great story, Krough..

As far as older teens TOTing, I always get the "I'm TOTing for my sick little brother at home" story..I say..suuuuure you are. And I give them Candy anyway, as I really appreciate TOTing, no matter the age. I don't want to see it die out.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

I give candy to everybody, chaperones included. You're sitting there talking shop with them, and when they turn to go, you give 'em a handshake -- in the process pressing a gummy eyeball into their unsuspecting palm. When they realize what happened, just for a second they're a kid again. I think that's worth a bag or two extra of candy on my budget.


----------

